# Kryptonite Locks Yey or Nay and U vs Armored Cable Combination



## retrobeast (Sep 27, 2006)

OK Here is the story.
Two bikes stolen in 8 months. Well one if I state the fact the thief of the 1st bike left me the 2nd bike that was taken.
Any how I got a used Specialized HardRock Sport with excellent after market components and want to keep this bike a little longer.
I went to a Walmart and bought 2 locks both Kryptonite. 
One is a 4x9 U409 key lock and the other is a Kryptonite AC320 Armored Combination lock.
I can find no reviews on either but paid $20 each if that helps.

How strong are the armored cable locks ?(this one is pretty thick but concerned about combination instead of key).
Is there a better lock out there for under $30?

I know nothing is fail proof but am hoping using 2 will be enough of a deterrent. 

Thanks
Retrobeast


----------



## intoflatlines (Mar 31, 2010)

I would guess that the u-lock is better than the cable one even though it is "armored".. I'm not really sure how they can armor a cable, all that comes to mind is wrapping some thin sheet metal around the cable, which won't make a difference with some bolt cutters.

Regarding the u-lock, make sure it is not too big. The bigger they are, the easier it is for thieves to jam their tools in their to break it. It's safer to have a tight fit when you lock your bike than have a big lock with lots of open space. 

Regardless, a thief will get your bike if they want it, even if it is locked up.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Bottom line is "if they REALLY want it, they will get it".


----------



## pressingonward (May 24, 2009)

If you go to the padlock section of your local Walmart, they carry security cables for motorcycles. I got one, it's made by Brinks and uses a key. It was about the same price as the bike locks, but it's 5/8" cable. A thief would need some SERIOUS bolt cutters to even get the jaws open enough to think about cutting it.

The downside is it's super stiff and heavy


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

MBUK did a big testing of many locks using power tools, crowbars etc. Check the website (bikeradar), the results are there. Off hand I remember the Kryptonite New York Forgettaboutit scored highest.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

Here's one such review in PDF: http://a1.s3.p.quickshareit.com/files/locktestpt17ef52.pdf

The Fuggethabudit (sp?) tested highest but weighs a ton.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

Or this is probably a lot lighter: http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/accessories/locks/product/granit-x-plus-10512


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

The debate of combo vs key isn't an issue since they're just going to cut the cable. The goal of using both a chain and a u-lock is to require someone to have both cable cutters and a bottle-jack.


----------



## expmars (Dec 3, 2008)

Kryptonite never gets broken, and I've heard a lot of the craziest stories about stolen bikes around here. Pay $40-60 for a Krypto U-lock and most smart low-life criminals won't even bother. OnGuard is the same deal, it's made by former employees of Kryptonite if I'm not mistaken.

If you want light and strong, Abus makes durable and light u-locks, and they have some interesting alternatives to u-locks that will keep your bike secure without weighing you down. The Abus is significantly lighter than Krypto and OnGuard.

Don't forget locking skewers for your wheels and seatpost: that way everything is secure and you won't need to carry around a cable with your u-lock.

These are the most convenient while still being VERY secure:
http://www.zefal.com/zefal/produit.php?key=497001


----------



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

a fat U lock is better than a fat chain, but a fat chain is probably better than a wimpy U lock

i use the Onguard 5003 thru the rear triangle and rear rim and lock my front tire to my frame with a fat Brinks chain

but most important, i usually put my bike in a position that needs no locking. example, keep it locked inside a house or garage or keep it with me. im not one to ride it somewhere and lock it to some pole all day


----------



## Ansible (Jan 30, 2004)

If its really a nice bike, don't leave it outside!


----------



## PaulRivers (Jan 2, 2009)

It sounds like they're both cable locks?

Cable locks are notoriously easy to cut from everything I've read, no matter how much the marketing talks about "armor" and whatnot. If you want your bike to be more secure, go on amazon and buy a real ulock, like a series 2 at least ($30).

If you're leaving it outside, or in a bike rack in a parking garage, it's just likely to get stolen unfortunately. You should keep it inside if at all possible, I bought those waterproof welcome mat thingies (they I don't get dirt on the carpet) and keep mine inside my apartment next to the door.

If I have to leave my less expensive bikes outside overnight, I'd probably be using a heavy combination lock + chain + have a lighter-weight ulock for carrying to lock up at the grocery store and stuff. It would cost a lot, but bikes left outside just seem to get stolen.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

Search bike locks on you tube.
Nothing is theif proof if the theif wants to get through it.
I don't leave it unattended much but when I go into a place for food or something I typically have it locked on the rack and then use a thick cable for the wheels, remove the seatpost and stick it in the trunk.


----------

